# Dewalt Marketing Tactics



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Then it looks as if they will be incompatible.


of course, how else are they gonna get the home owner to buy all new tools while he is at Home Depot? :whistling

all tool companies change designs and some stuff become incompatible. it happens with everything as the technology evolves.

i used to like dewalt when i was young and didnt know any better.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Gatorb888 said:


> A123 is a better cell... For lifetime. Old Yella did not come to that conclusion.
> 
> Ah is really where run time comes into play and no, it's not the only factor. The specs of the cells are very important and not something that manufacturers publish. You can find more on Dewaltownersgroup.com if you wish to learn more about battery cells.


No thanks I don't need to go to that site, it's considered a joke to many. 

Dewalt used to have graphs showing the Nano batteries "A123" had more run time than the other brand lithium batteries. This was another typical marketing ploy from Dewalt.


----------

